# Parmesan cheese



## budron (Jan 23, 2007)

I like using fresh ingredients in cooking but never know how to store them. Bought a chunk of fresh parmesan. How long can I keep it in fridge? Can you freeze cheeses of any kind?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Parmigiano keeps well, if you wrap it tightly each time, it can easily be stored in the fridge for at least a month, though I am not sure if it can be done for any longer period, our chunks are usually gone by then.  Sometimes when we find them on sale, we buy in larger amount, cut them in small cubes so they will fit better inside our cheese grinder, put it in a plastic bag and freeze them.  True, the texture suffers a wee bit if you decide to be picky, and to snack on as it is, it is definetely better unfrozen.  However it is more than sufficient for dressing your pasta and risotto.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 23, 2007)

I wrap mine in waxed paper (I'm old fashioned) somewhere I read it's good for the cheese to breath. Who really knows? Mine usually does not last long either. I also like to use the rind in chunks in my soups for extra flavor.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 23, 2007)

A Cheesemonger I met long ago told me that all cheese should be wrapped in fresh paper each time you use it, in order to preserve the freshness of whatever cheese it is.

For me, the issue with Parmigiano is that I use it so often, so I usually keep it in a zip-lock baggie, making sure to burp out all the air.  When I get down close to the rind, I save that in another baggie to use in bean soup. It adds a wonderful depth of flavor.  

Many cheeses can be frozen, but I've never tried Parmigiano because it's so popular in our house.  However, after you've frozen cheese, it usually becomes crumbly, so tho it would be fine for cooking, it's not probably something you'd want to include on a cheese tray.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2007)

I had heard the same thing about cheese being wrapped in wax paper so that it could breath, but I have found that when I do that the cheese molds much faster. I wrap it in plastic wrap and keep it in the fridge. Parm will last a very very long time. It will probably just dry out before it even molds.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe the best is to wrap in waxed paper and put in plastic bag - making sure to replace paper each time. Once i smelled the plastic wrap on my cheddar and realized it was important to change plastic for sure. My cheddar is around longer than my parmesan.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 23, 2007)

I have found the opposite from GB--wrapped in plastic makes the cheese mold/go slimey faster. Cheese wrapped in parchment and then put in plastic is good--doesn't dry out.
Parm is a very hard cheese and could be just put in plastic pretty well also. 
I vacuum seal all my cheeses and keep in the fridge with no problem doing it that way so can really take advantage of the big chunks at Costco, etc.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been wanting a vacuum seal - you give me a good reason to get one. Any tips on which one to buy?


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2007)

Get a Tillia Foodsaver. I used to use mine for cheese as well. Works excellent.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 23, 2007)

Cheese does need to breathe and wrapping it in wax paper or foil, is usually the best way to avoid mold. Cheese wrapped tightly in plastic will mold faster. The wax paper method does allow the cheese to dry out faster, though. 

From Formaggio Kitchen, one of the best authorities on cheese anywhere:

_"__*Caring for Your Cheese*_
_When you buy cheese in our store or on our site, we wrap it in a lined paper that we import from France that is designed for cheese. Ideally, we recommend using a clean wrap of this paper each time you open your cheese. However, in a pinch we've found that wax paper, butcher paper or aluminum foil, will work reasonably well. We choose not to store cheese in plastic wrap because we find that imparts an unpleasant chemical taste if left in contact with the cheese. Depending on the cheese and the condition of your refrigerator (humid or dry), you may want to overwrap the waxed paper with plastic wrap to avoid the plastic wrap contacting the cheese, while preserving moisture. If you must wrap in plastic wrap, be sure to clean the cut surface of the cheese by giving it a light scraping to remove the contacted area._

_Store your cheese, tightly wrapped, in an area of higher humidity such as the meat or vegetable drawer and away from drafts. Most of the cheeses will keep for several days to several weeks if properly stored (aged, hard cheeses will last longer than fresh, soft ones). Any cheese will grow white, blue, yellow or black mold over time. These molds are natural and harmless to most except the severly immunocompromised. However these molds can add flavors of sharpness or bitterness so we recommend scraping the mold from the surface of the cheese. "_


More resources on storing cheese


----------



## velochic (Jan 23, 2007)

Just to make a distinction... I was told that deli-type paper... NOT WAXED paper... is the best for cheese.  I was told that if the paper is waxed, it produces the same result as plastic bags.  

Has anyone else been told this?  I got this from cheese monger at a large cheese store in Munich.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah that actually sounds familiar velochic. I think parchment paper is what I actually heard was the right thing to use.

I wish I knew why I do not have success with that method. Oh well, I guess it doesn't matter cause my way works for me. Of course cheese in my house rarely sits around long enough to mold no matter what.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 23, 2007)

GB it's the same for us, we use plastic wrap too, and it works well as long as we change the sheet often and wrap it tight.  But then again, like I said before our cheese doesn't last that long!!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 23, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Get a Tillia Foodsaver. I used to use mine for cheese as well. Works excellent.


 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2007)

You're welcome Barbara.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 23, 2007)

Okay parchment is on my list now. I guess I like the price of waxed paper, and it's easier to tear. I wish parchment came like those sheets of foil - love those!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I was probably a mouse in a former life, because I cannot resist a piece of cheese. Ever!! 
We buy lots of Parmigiano reggiano because (a) Venezuelans eat loads and loads of pasta and (b) my family has Italian roots. 
Most times, half a kilo of Parmigiano will last about 10 days. No problem to keep it in the fridge and change the wrapping from time to time. However, we sometimes buy a kilo, or TWO kilos, especially when we're travelling. We dump it in the freezer, and use it to grate on pasta. Do not put it in the freezer if you wish to appreciate the finer qualities of the cheese; the unique  sharpness, the rich creamy flavour, the slightly grainy texture. Try drizzling a little Balsamic vinegar on it before eating. Mmmmm!


----------



## lulu (Jan 24, 2007)

Parmesan does freeze ok..not brilliant, but satisfactory certainly.  Its so very cheap for me to buy it in Italy and my Italian husband always cuts it into chunks the size we might grate for a risotto or pasta and wraps it then freezes.  I checked when I first got to Italy with the cheese counter at the supermarket, and they looked at me like I was mad and assured me this was common practise for parmesan not being served as a very special meal here!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this in another food site and have copied it below:

How to keep Parmigiano Reggiano fresh 
by Rob Gavel

Tightly wrap your wedge of Parmigiano in foil and store it in a dry section of your refrigerator's vegetable crisper. It will keep its best flavor for about a month. If the cheese dries out during storage, wrap it in a moist paper towel and then in foil for a day before rewrapping just in foil. Freezing isn't recommended.
</SPAN>

From _Fine Cooking #53_


----------



## Candocook (Jan 25, 2007)

Barbara said:
			
		

> I have been wanting a vacuum seal - you give me a good reason to get one. Any tips on which one to buy?


 
As GB says, the Tilia is the FoodSaver brand and I think the one to get. I have had 3 now. They are readily available for big discounts in lots of places.
My first one-many years ago--was the very basic one. Just drew the vacuum and worked very well (until it didn't!! I think it might be reclaimable).  THe next one was one with all the bells and whistles that allow you to seal in canisters at not a full vacuum (saves strawberries, lettuce, etc.). That one really never worked particularly well for me--particularly the canister seals. It finally just stopped.
I have gone back to the plain pipe rack--vacuum and seal. It was $50 on Amazon and it does everything I need it to. If I really want to marinate something quickly I can pull a vacuum with this one. But I have saved enough on sealing cheese alone to pay for every one of these. I would NEVER be without one.
Tuesday Morning often has them. Amazon has the full array. I bought one on QVC.  WalMart carries the bags. Costco and Sam's has them but there are better prices elsewhere.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 25, 2007)

Barbara's post reminded me that vinegar is a good way to keep cheese. There is an old fashioned cheese keeper--they used to be on the counters of the "general store". It is a large glass vessel with a ridged bottom. Vinegar was put in the bottom and the cheese then put in to rest on top of the ridges.
Hence, if you moisten a paper towel with vinegar and wrap your cheese, it will help preserve it also.
Personally I would not freeze parmesan. Freezing hard cheeses (chunks) changes the texture and makes them very crumbly. While parm is hard and dry, it still has a moist component to it when you shave it. I think this woud be lost if it was frozen.  I have seen this happen with cheddar.


----------



## RDG (Jan 25, 2007)

There are two Parmesan types: the young one, to eat alone, eventually with just a point of honey or apricot marmalade, or some vinegar drops, and the old one, (more old, more expensive) good for grating on foods.
If you are speaking about the first, I don't freeze it: it's better to eat it till soft, and grate it as soon as it becomes hard.
The second one may be in pieces, or already grated: it's better not to freeze the first, while you can freeze the second one, over all if it is not sold in ermetic envelopes. Also the Parmesan crusts are very good , grilled on the flame.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 25, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> As GB says, the Tilia is the FoodSaver brand and I think the one to get. I have had 3 now. They are readily available for big discounts in lots of places.
> My first one-many years ago--was the very basic one. Just drew the vacuum and worked very well (until it didn't!! I think it might be reclaimable). THe next one was one with all the bells and whistles that allow you to seal in canisters at not a full vacuum (saves strawberries, lettuce, etc.). That one really never worked particularly well for me--particularly the canister seals. It finally just stopped.
> I have gone back to the plain pipe rack--vacuum and seal. It was $50 on Amazon and it does everything I need it to. If I really want to marinate something quickly I can pull a vacuum with this one. But I have saved enough on sealing cheese alone to pay for every one of these. I would NEVER be without one.
> Tuesday Morning often has them. Amazon has the full array. I bought one on QVC. WalMart carries the bags. Costco and Sam's has them but there are better prices elsewhere.


 
Thanks so much for taking the time to post this, I especially appreciate the tip about getting the "plain wrap" one - Not surprised, so often they are the best - not so many things to go wrong.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2007)

I would actually suggest the opposite as Candocook. I have one with all the bells and whistles and I would never want anything less. I have had mine about 5 years now and it is still working as it did the say I opened it. I mostly use the canisters. Condocook is right that they do not always seal. I have had a few that just will not hold the seal at all. I have been to lazy to call the company, but know of others who have and Tillia has sent them replacements without question. The canisters are great because they are reusable. They are also perfect for soft things like lettuce. I put a head of lettuce in a canister once and 5 or 6 weeks later it was still in perfect condition, as good as the day I bought it.

Check out this Yahoo group before you buy. It is LOADED with tips and tricks and great advice. Start from the first post and read forward from there.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 25, 2007)

Will check this out, thanks for your post. I went on Amazon and looked at the Tilia, I think I will go to one of my discount stores so I can actually see it and touch it.


----------



## QSis (Jan 25, 2007)

I got five or six chunks of cheese as a gift one time, and vacuum-sealed all them, which included a variety of hard, soft and semi-soft cheeses.

They stayed in my fridge, perfectly perfect, no mold at all for as long as maye 4 months, as I was using them up.

I don't know how that fits with the "cheese has to breathe" theory, but I sure can attest to the fact that vacuum-sealing does a fantastic job of preserving cheeses!

Lee


----------



## Franca (Jan 25, 2007)

Count me in the Food Saver group. I have not had a speck of mold on a piece of cheese since I started vacuum sealing. I think if you're just going to wrap, where there's going to be some air exchange whether you like it or not, cheese prefers to "breathe", but vacuum sealing is a whole different deal because you remove _all_ of the air. My husband was sceptical when I told him I wanted a vacuum sealer for my birthday; he thought it would sit on the counter taking up space and gathering dust. But I use it every day and he's glad he bought it for me now!


----------



## JDP (Jan 25, 2007)

I use the foodsaver method too. It works great! It is also useful for many other things like brown sugar, buying bulk ground beef or any other meats you intend on freezing, nuts just to mention a few. Definitely buy the Tillia brand. They also work great when marinating meat cutting down on the time needed for the flavors to penetrate the meat.You can buy the bags as rolls and cut to the size you need or buy single bags in various sizes.

JDP


----------

